# Where's the Pickled Peppers



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

England 1813


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Try these on your beans etc. I make them 3 quarts at a time and refrigerate.

https://www.mexicanplease.com/taqueria-style-pickled-jalapenos-carrots/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Try these on your beans etc. I make them 3 quarts at a time and refrigerate.
> 
> https://www.mexicanplease.com/taqueria-style-pickled-jalapenos-carrots/


Had to foreword that one to Daughter-inlaw that likes that kind of food.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love pickled jalapenos on my spaghetti, and a lot of other things. I have a gallon of them now.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, that would certainly take beans to a whole new level.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, that would certainly take beans to a whole new level.


Pinto beans, spanish rice, beer and those jalapenos. I use this brand spanish rice seasoning with a small can of tomato sauce for the rice. It's far to expensive on Amazon, check your grocery store or Walmart. I usually buy 2 or 3 jars at WM.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71l2ALEmfGL._SY606_.jpg


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Cowboy candy, sweet pickles jalapenos, I'm almost out of it. I thought I had saved the recipe I use but can't find it. May have been this one, it's sound similar anyway.






Cowboy Candy


These pickled jalapenos, also known as candied jalapenos, deliver a real punch of sweet heat! Outstanding on sandwiches, nachos, in tacos and topping chili. These will become a pantry staple!




www.freshpreserving.com


----------

